# Back Country in Newfoundland



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Newfoundland is a province in eastern Canada, it has a variety of terrain available for back country varying from tree runs to open mountain. Most people haven't heard of Newfoundland and therefore don't know how much it has to offer. If you have the right drive and a little bit of local knowledge there is an unlimited playground for back country boarding as the majority of the wilderness is still untouched. It is a great place for people looking to get back country in a spot that is rarely ever ridden by anyone else. I absolutely love the terrain here and hope some people might read this and come board this untouched landscape.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

photos would be awesome


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah, photos would be awesome. photos + a story.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I concur, 

I never thought newfoundland would have much terrain to board on!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

nice fucking spam


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

well i gotta say, the site in his sig is more informative than i expected

i dont see NF as epic boarding from the pics, maybe epic xc ski, but what do i know

$900 = guaranteed 4 heli runs (approximately 5,000 vertical feet / 1,500 vertical meters to ski/ride)

or

$389 = 4-5 hours backcountry ski/ride via snowmobile


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually Newfy does have some pretty good bc terrain. There is a huge mesa of sorts with chutes that go down to sea level. I think it's called Grosse Morne Park or something like that. From what has been said, it's more of a spring time destination. Really cold, windy, and dark mid winter. The pics I have seen do make it look worthy without a doubt. I am not sure if there is sled access there or if it's just human powered effort to get in there. It is a national park I believe, so there may not be any motorized access in the areas you'd want to ride.


----------

